# The hot streak continues



## talltim

I don't know how long this can last, but I sure am enjoying it. Yesterday morning got 22 big fish was 9lb 9oz This morning got 16 more including a 9lb 5oz and a 7lb 4oz still getting them on on the swimbait. Thanks for all the comments and congrats.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

Dang! Bring some of those HOGS home and will stick'em in our ponds... Congrats!


----------



## polebender

This will surely be a year you’ll always remember! What great catches! Well, I gotta go clean all this slobber off my chin now! Thanks!


----------



## Decoy hound

Keep the pictures coming!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## chrisrf815

Those are some pretty ohio bass! Lol, i wish we had those bring em with you, nice fish!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

wow! What a difference a year has made for you! Congrats,again,and again,and..... lol well u get it.


----------



## miked913

That's so awesome, do you think the weather had them all in near the same spawning stage at the same time this year or did you just figure something out? Or a combination do you think? I have been watching your posts great job! I am just always trying to figure out why, what, and how I could keep these kind of catches up. Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Shortdrift

A trip to remember on those fish less days and cold winter nights. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## talltim

I think it has been a combination of several things. First the new moon fell during this time, then we went from having a cold January for Florida to a very warm February, and the water temperature has gone from the high 50s to the low 70s. Then it has been finding this grass. I don't know what kind it is, but it looks just like the grass in your yard and just about the same size. Some of the patches are large some just a few feet in diameter. Then it the bait, a lot of my friends are fishing them with cranks and worms, but they only want the swimbait cast way over the patch and slow retrieve just touching the grass. It may never all line up like this again, but I'm glad I was here when it did.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

talltim said:


> I don't know how long this can last, but I sure am enjoying it. Yesterday morning got 22 big fish was 9lb 9oz This morning got 16 more including a 9lb 5oz and a 7lb 4oz still getting them on on the swimbait. Thanks for all the comments and congrats.
> View attachment 255999
> View attachment 256000
> View attachment 256001


Yup spoiled forever now


----------



## miked913

Thanks! That paints a picture to go with the real ones! Great job congrats on some awesome fish!!


----------



## sherman51

Shortdrift said:


> A trip to remember on those fish less days and cold winter nights. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


couldn't have said it better.

on those long nights and days when the fish just isn't going you can close your eyes and remember this trip and it'll get you to always make one more cast. thanks for sharing with us. keep em coming.
sherman


----------



## talltim

Still getting them, but it has slowed down on the really big fish. Have had a time keeping the good ones hooked up, lost a couple 8s on the jumps, and one day lost 4 straight 5 to 7 pounders. Sometimes it hard to keep that swimbait and weighted head in them when they jump a lot. Did land some 4s and a 6lb 6oz this morning.


----------



## chaunc

Put a fresh head on or sharpen them hooks my friend. Keep sticking em.


----------



## firemanmike2127

Curious as to which type/brand of jighead you're using with the swimbaits. Since you're fishing for Florida strain largemouths I'll assume you're using a 5 or 6" length (?) bait. I'm interested in finding a few different options besides belly weighted hooks for bigger swims. I've picked up a couple of different VMC jigheads & also some from 2K Jigs. What do you like using with your shad bodies ? Thanks, Mike


----------



## talltim

I use the gamakatsu superline swim bait head. All the fish I have caught this year have been on the 1/4 oz 4/0 hook with a 4 in. swimbait. I love these heads, no need to glue the swimbait on , and they are super sharp. I have used the 5 in. swimbaits with the 5/0 hook , but this year they like the 4 in. better. The lake we are on has very little vegetation so the open hook is no problem. I have great luck with these back home in Ohio when the fish move out deep in the summer. Hope that helps.


----------



## firemanmike2127

It sure does & thank you for the reply. One of my goals for this year is to fish swim baits enough to refiner technique & presentation. There are some areas I'm going to fish this season that 'bare'bare baits don't seem to be a very popular presentation.


----------



## talltim

Still getting some good ones, this past week had quite a few 3s and 4s a 6-5 and a 7-11 still on the same pattern. Also showed a friend of mine down here, how I was getting them on the swimbait, and he got a 6-2 a 7 and his new personal best at 9-4 Was fun to see someone get some really nice fish on a technique they had never fished before. Hopefully the new moon the end of this week will pull up some more really big ones. Three more weeks to fish down here before we head back north.


----------



## miked913

How awesome! So cool to see it all come together for you! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shortdrift

Wonderful and memorable trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## polebender

Man, are you going to be spoiled and disappointed when you get back home! Lol! Great looking bass!


----------



## talltim

Well this weeks fishing came with it's challenges. Even though this was the week leading up to the new moon, we had a strong cold front come threw, and the morning temperatures were in the low 40s with a strong north wind and blue bird sky's. I did fish the morning once, and soon found out I've been in Florida for to long to tolerate 40 degrees and 15 mph wind so switched to afternoon fishing. I did not do near as good as last months new moon , but still put over 50 bass in the boat, still on the swimbait. Had a few good ones including a 6-9 and a 9-2


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HEY Tall Tim That's gotta be a bass pay-lake! LOL You're killin it!!


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> HEY Tall Tim That's gotta be a bass pay-lake! LOL You're killin it!!


he's killing me to. i enjoyed my dec trip with my oldest son but sure missed being down there the month of feb.

its great of you to keep sharing your trip with us. please keep the tall tim stories coming, LOL.
sherman


----------



## talltim

Well our winter in Florida is coming to an end, the last two weeks have been a lot slower fishing. Still managed to get 10 to 15 each morning, but no more real big ones. Did have a 6-2 and several in the 4 range. Ended up fishing 80 times this winter 4 to 5 hour trips, put 1,232 bass in the boat. Thanks to all my OGF friends for comments congrats, and sharing my winter bass fishing with me. Will be pulling the boat out today and heading north Friday morning. Can't wait to start chasing those crappie and Lake Erie walleye. Hope it warms up soon, we are going to freeze when we get home.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

Have a safe trip home Tim and bring us some warm weather!


----------



## Lewzer

I just got back from fishing last week. The temps were great in the mid-80's with low humidity but the wind was whipping 20-35 mph and we couldn't get on the lakes we wanted. We had to take the tent down and drive to the gulf side from the Atlantic side as we were afraid out tent would be gone when we got back from fishing.


----------



## polebender

Thanks for sharing all your catches with us! A most memorable winter for you for sure! It’ll be cold when you get back! 70’s and rain tomorrow with 40’s the rest of the week and weekend! Lol! You might want to consider staying a couple more weeks!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

talltim said:


> Well our winter in Florida is coming to an end, the last two weeks have been a lot slower fishing. Still managed to get 10 to 15 each morning, but no more real big ones. Did have a 6-2 and several in the 4 range. Ended up fishing 80 times this winter 4 to 5 hour trips, put 1,232 bass in the boat. Thanks to all my OGF friends for comments congrats, and sharing my winter bass fishing with me. Will be pulling the boat out today and heading north Friday morning. Can't wait to start chasing those crappie and Lake Erie walleye. Hope it warms up soon, we are going to freeze when we get home.
> View attachment 259157
> View attachment 259158


Have a safe trip home ..... all winter most of us cussed you....just wanted you to know 

><)))))0>


----------



## fastwater

You are a Blessed man talltim!
Always enjoy your Fla. updates and pics.
Be safe on your return trip.


----------



## Lewzer

Have you ever fished Tenoroc talltim? A nice regulated fishing area near Lakeland that is similar to La Su Ann in Ohio except there are about 20 something lakes to choose from. It's an old phosphate mine.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Thankyou for shareing. An congrats on a great trip


----------



## firemanmike2127

I enjoyed the reports & pics of all the quality bass that you caught this winter. Thanks again for the info on your swim bait jighead of choice. I was just envious of all the good Florida strain LM bass fishing you were doing UNTIL you mentioned the 80 trips you logged....then I was downright jealous......thinking to myself "Damn, sure must be rough to be a retired snowbird" !! Mike


----------

